# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Dëshmorët e Shqipërisë për Kosovën dhe trojet etnike në Maqedoni

## Kallmeti

Shpendi, ramboja shqiptar që tmerroi serbët 

Ish-efektivi i "Brisk"-ut la familjen për të luftuar krah kosovarëve në '99 


Luan Kondi 

Ka lindur në Tiranë, me origjinë është nga Kosova, dhe ka rënë në luftën 
chlirimtare të shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë. La në shtëpi nënën, babanë dhe 
motrën pa ju treguar asgjë rreth misionit të tij, që e shkroi përjetësisht 
në histori, luftën për chështjen kombëtare. 
Ish-"ramboja" shqiptar i forcave speciale "Brisku", la repartin për të 
shkuar atje ku e thërriste detyra ndaj kombit. Skerdi Llagami, një nga 28 
luftëtarët vullnetarë nga Shqipëria që ranë dëshmorë në luftën e Kosovës dhe 
shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë, sot është simboli i shqiptarisë, pasi dha jetën 
për kombin e kujtimi i tij do të jetë i paharruar. Po mbushen gati dy vjet 
nga koha e rënies së tij në krye të detyrës, për liritë e të drejtat e 
mohuara të shqiptarëve. Skerdilaidi, ish-drejtuesi i njësive speciale të 
UCHK-së, ku luftoi deri në pikën e fundit të gjakut, dha jetën në Maqedoni. 
"Ai ka qenë gjithnjë atje ku vdekja ishte e sigurtë në drejtim të batalionit 
të dytë të Br.134 të UCHK-së, në Koshare, (zonë e Dukagjinit), por edhe në 
Preshevë e Maqedoni", të thonë bashkëluftëtarët e Skerdit. Komandant 
"Shpendi", sich e pagëzuan në luftë, ishte trimi nga Shqipëria, tashmë 
dëshmor i kombit, që kujtohet me respekt nga të gjithë. E ndërsa Bardhyli, e 
ka quajtur Skerdilaid, pasi e kishte tërhequr figura e mbretit ilir, 
legjendë e historisë së lashtë shqiptare, nuk e dinte se i biri do të ishte 
legjenda e kohës së sotme. Babai i dëshmorit, që është rreth të 60-tave, 
tregon për gazetën se si ra heroikisht i biri në Bogovi të Maqedonisë. Edhe 
pse ka humbur djalin e vetëm, nuk derdh lotë dhe kur ndonjë pikë loti i 
shpëton pa dashur, ai për t'u "justifikuar" të thotë një shprehje të Leon 
Tolstoit: "S'po më largohet kjo e shkretë rrufë". 

Bardhyli: "Ju tregoj se si e edukova tim bir" 

"Është e chuditshme - thotë Bardhyli - se si rrodhi jeta e tim biri. Ai që 
fëmijë ishte një djalë i dhembshur, i urtë, i ndrojtur dhe fjalëpak. Ky 
karakter vazhdoi që ta shoqëronte edhe më vonë". Halli i tjetrit ishte 
preokupacion edhe për Skerdin, i cili, mbas të 14-ve, u muar me stërvitje 
fizike dhe krijoi një trup të jashtëzakonshëm. Duke u rritur, ai u bë edhe 
më i heshtur dhe kishte për zemër historinë e Shqipërisë, e nëpërmjet saj 
njihte të gjitha trevat brenda dhe jashtë vendit. "Gjatë gjithë kohës, që 
Skerdi rritej, i kam treguar ngjarje të ndryshme, ku spikatnin figura të 
shquara të kombit shqiptar për trimëri, besë e menchuri. Mbi të gjitha, i 
kisha shpjeguar mirë se prejardhja jonë e hershme ishte nga Gryka e Rugovës. 
Këtë informacion më duket se e "treti" në vete, duke e ruajtur si gjënë më 
të shtrenjtë të të gjithë veprimtarisë së tij të mëvonshme. Historia më 
interesante, që i mbeti në mendje, ishte ajo e stërgjyshit të tonë, Moch 
Llagami, i cili në moshë tepër të re, kur luftonte kundër serbëve, vrau 
komandantin armik e dogji post-komandën. Që nga ajo ditë, Mochi u largua për 
të mos u kthyer përgjithmonë në vendlindje. Kështu u formua tre shekuj më 
parë fisi Llagami, në Tiranë", tregon Bardhyli, i ati i Skerdi Llagamit. 
Skerdi ishte krenar që ishte pasardhës i avokatit të parë të Tiranës, 
patriotit të trevave të Shqipërisë së mesme, Myslim Llagami, gjyshi i të 
atit, që e kaloi jetën në burgje e internime, nga turqit, serbët dhe që u 
dënua me vdekje nga Esat Pashë Toptani. "I kisha treguar se si u dënua me 
vdekje im gjysh, por vendimi nuk u ekzekutua falë ndërhyrjes së gjyshit të 
Aleksandës Meksit, i cili mundi ta kthejë dënimin e Myslimit në internim. 
Skerdi ndihej mirë kur i tregoja histori të tilla, por, njëkohësisht, u 
mbrujt me urrejtjen kundër serbëve, për shkak të veprimtarisë së tyre të 
shëmtuar antishqiptare. Këto histori, ai nuk i harronte kurrë", rrëfen 
Bardhyl Llagami. Më vonë, ndjenja e burrërisë, e përkushtimit ndaj atdheut 
të stërgjyshëve të tij, u bë tema kryesore e bisedës së Skerdit me shkokët, 
të cilët ishin chuditërisht më të mëdhenj në moshë se ai. Sipas Bardhylit, i 
biri, pasi mbaroi shkollën e mesme, për një farë kohe, u mor me punë të 
ndryshme si elektromekanik. Ndërsa në vitin 1997, Skerdi u ingranua në 
strukturat e Ministrisë së Rendit. Në trazirat e marsit të atij viti, 
28-vjechari me muaj të tërë nuk ka fjetur në shtëpi, por në autoblindat e 
policisë, që kanë stabilizuar rendin në kryeqytet. Më pas, për një kohë të 
gjatë, ka punuar në repartin special "Brisku", ku ka realizuar detyra tejet 
të vështira për vënien në pranga të shumë personave në kërkim. Shokët e 
Skerdit tregojnë se ai ishte njeri që nuk e njihte frikën dhe këtë ia kishin 
transmetuar edhe familjes së tij, e cila ishte e shqetësuar. 

Skerdi, në shërbim të chështjes kombëtare 

Revoltat e shqiptarëve të Kosovës e prekën thellësisht ndërgjegjen e 
Skerdit. Në qershor të vitit 1998, si rezultat i një pjekurie të arrirë 
plotësisht, lidhur me detyrën që ndjente ndaj kombit, Skerdi, pasi ka 
trajnuar rreth 400 persona shqiptarë, që kishin ardhur nga e gjithë bota për 
të luftuar kundër serbëve, duke ndjekur rrugën Burrel-Tropojë, hyri në 
Kosovë. "Kishte kohë që bënte biseda për chështjen kosovare në shtëpi. 
Madje, që nga viti 1993, nga persona të afërt, që i kam kontaktuar më vonë, 
mësova më tepër rreth vizionit dhe veprimtarisë së tij të mirëfilltë 
kombëtare. E them me sinqeritet se, përvech kontributit që unë kam dhënë, 
duke i folur për origjinën e fisit tonë, nuk kam ndonjë meritë në 
aktivizimin e Skerdit në luftën e Kosovës", vazhdon Bardhyli. Skerdi merr 
kështu me ndërgjegje të plotë vendimin për të qenë krah vëllezërve kosovarë 
në luftën e tyre të drejtë për liri dhe pavarësi. Në shtëpi kishte thënë se 
do të shkonte në Itali për të punuar, pasi ndjente keqardhje për prindërit 
që po i linte vetëm. Në fakt, ndodhi krejt e kundërta, gjë e cila nuk i 
kishte shkuar në mendje as familjes së tij, pasi Skerdi shkoi të radhitej në 
formacionet e UCHK-së, duke u vënë në krye të shqiptarëve të tjerë të ardhur 
nga të katër anët e botës për të njëjtin qëllim. Bashkëluftëtarët e tij kanë 
thënë se Skerdi, i shndërroi këta atdhetarë të flaktë në luftëtarë të zotë, 
pasi ata nuk kishin prekur ndonjëherë armë me dorë e jo më të ishin 
përdorues të tyre. 

Komandant "Shpendi", ose tmerri i serbëve 

Formacioni ku bënte pjesë Skerdi Llagami vepronte në Koshare, Junik, zona të 
Dukagjinit, por edhe në zonën e Pejës. Në UCHK, ai do të kryente detyrën e 
komandantit të batalionit të dytë të Br.134, e më pas po në këtë batalion, 
por që tashmë i përkiste Br.138 të UCHK-së. Në luftë e pagëzuan me emrin 
komandant "Shpendi", kjo për arsyen e thjeshtë që si shpend guximtar ai 
kishte fluturuar ngë Tirana në Kosovë. Një bashkëluftëtar i Skerdi Llagamit, 
nga Kukësi, kur tregon se si ua punonte serbëve komandant "Shpendi" thotë: 
"Serbët e njihnin mirë për fytyrë komandant Shpendin. Madje, ata arrinin të 
dallonin edhe zërin e tij sa herë ai fliste me komandën eprore, apo dhe me 
luftëtarët në radion marrëse-dhënëse. Komandant Shpendi ishte bërë për ta 
një tmerr i vërtetë dhe për këtë ishte një nga personat më të kërkuar. 
Serbët donin të identifikonin vendndodhjen e tij me patjetër për ta goditur 
e asgjesuar më pas. Komandant Shpendi i kishte parashikuar këto gjëra dhe e 
kishte porositur efektivin se vendndodhja e tij në fushën e betejës do të 
ishte numri që komunikonte në radio plus edhe shifrën tetë. Ka ndodhur 
shpesh që ai thoshte numrin dhe serbët bombardonin fuqishëm kuotën që kishin 
dëgjuar në radio, por habiteshin kur e dëgjonin përsëri zërin e tij. 
Komandant Shpendi, i ndërronte shpesh kodet për të ruajtur efektivin nga 
armiku. Ai ishte i lidhur shumë me vartësit, të cilët shikonin te komandant 
Shpendi eprorin trim, të paepur dhe të sakrificave. Nuk mund të harroj se si 
ai i merrte në krah shokët e plagosur dhe i ngjitej malit me shpejtësi. Sa i 
rreptë ishte në detyrë, aq i dhembshur ishte kur përcillte për në banesën e 
fundit shokët e vrarë". Raste si këto i kanë treguar shpesh Bardhylit, 
babait të komandant Shpendit, i cili tashmë e ka kuptuar se i biri nuk i 
përket vetëm atj, por gjithë kombit shqiptar. Drejtuesit e luftës në Kosovë 
e Maqedoni, e kanë cilësuar komandant Shpendin si luftëtar tejet të zotin. 
Ata nuk ngurrojnë të thonë se ai kishte mirë të ngulitur në mendje thënien e 
një strategu të madh ushtarak dhe shpesh u thoshte ushtarëve: "Shokë, po më 
patë që sulem përpara më ndiqni, po vutë re se kthehem prapa më vrisni". Kjo 
kishte të bënte me formimin e mirë ushtarak që tashmë kishte marrë ky njeri. 
Ata që e kanë njohur në betejë komandant Shpendin thonë se karakterizohej 
nga profesonializmi i lartë dhe nuk e njihte aspak frikën. Madje, sipas 
tyre, në zgjidhjen e situatave të vështira ai ishte i pari. "Një herë duhej 
të sulmonim drejt një bunkeri, nga i cili qëllonte papushuar një mitraloz 
serb. Komandant Shpendi, i veshur tërësisht me dinamit, u vërsul mbi ta. 
Serbët të alarmuar e lanë bunkerin dhe u larguan të tmerruar". 

Familja, asnjë dijeni për Skerdin 

Gjatë gjithë periudhës së largimit, familja e Skerdit nuk dinte asgjë për 
vendndodhjen e tij në Itali, ku kishte thënë se do të shkonte. Ata, madje, 
ishin të shqetësuar. "Një herë, një kushërira jonë na tha gjithë gëzim se 
kishte dëgjuar në edicionin e lajmeve të kanalit 5 italian se një shqiptar 
kishte fituar chmimin e parë për trupin më të bukur. Ajo mendonte se ky 
ishte Skerdi. Mbasi u interesuam, u sqaruam se nuk ishte ashtu. Dhe kjo do 
të vazhdonte deri kur pas mbarimit të lutës në Kosovë në një gazetë të 
përditshme u botua intervista me një nga komandantët e UCHK-së, nga 
Shqipëria, që quhej Artan Dyrmishi. I intervistuari pyetjes së gazetarit se 
a kishte të tjerë shqiptarë që luftonin në Kosovë iu përgjigj: "Aty ku 
vdekja ishte më e sigurtë Skerdi Llagami ishte komandant batalioni". 
Nëpërmjet këtij lajmi ne mësuam vendndodhjen e djalit tonë, por ishte e 
pamundur të kontaktonim me të. Më pas, Skerdi na ka bërë një telefonatë të 
shkurtër, ku na tha se do të shiheshim së shpejti. Vonë e mësuam se 
telefonata na ishte bërë nga Lugina e Preshevës", vijon Bardhyli. Me 
mbarimin e luftës në krahinën e Preshevës, komandant Shpendi u kthye në 
Kosovë e vazhdoi veprimtarinë e tij fillimisht në përbërje të forcave të 
TMK-së, efektiva të Ministrisë së Rendit Publik të Kosovës. 

Skerdi vullnetar edhe në luftën e shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë 

Pas fillimit të veprimeve luftarake në territorin e Maqedonisë, komandant 
Shpendi bashkë me 40-50 persona të tjerë vullnetarë shkoi në Prizëren, për 
t'u përshëndetur me shokët që do të qëndronin në Kosovë, pasi do të nisej 
për në Maqedoni. Valboni, zëvendëskomandanti i batalionit, që drejtonte 
komandant Shpendi, duke e ditur se sa i njohur dhe i kërkuar ishte eprori i 
tij nga armiku, i thotë me zë të drithëruar në mes të burrave: "Komandant 
Shpendi, unë mendoj se ti ke luftuar boll. Ke qenë në disa luftra dhe mos 
rreziko, pasi armiqtë të kanë në shënjestër". Komandant Shpendi e përqafoi 
Valbonin në shenjë miratimi dhe tha: "Edhe sikur shtatë luftra të bëhen për 
Shqipërinë, te të shtata do të jem", dhe u nis për në shtabin e Ali Ahmetit. 
Me të mbërritur atje, organizoi njësitet speciale për vendosjen e situatës 
dhe komandant u emërua ai vetë. Kishte përzgjedhur djem trima, të 
përkushtuar dhe të përgatitur fizikisht. Komandant Shpendi drejtoi situata 
të rrezikshme luftarake dhe doli gjithnjë me sukses në zgjidhjen e detyrave. 

Si u vra komandant Shpendi 

Ditën e diel, më datën 1 korrik të vitit 2001, në orën pesë pasdite, në 
zbatim të një urdhri, u vra në krye të detyrës komandant Shpendi. Kishte 
marrë përsipër të spastronte nga elementët armiq qytezën e Bogovisë. Ai 
ishte në krye të njësitit dhe u godit me dy plumba, në pritë, nga një 
snajper. Plumbat e mbërthyen për vdekje, njëri në zemër dhe tjetri në bark. 
Shokët e njësitit, të papërmbajtur dhe në shenjë hakmarrjeje, e shkretuan të 
gjithë vendin, ku u vra komandanti i tyre. Komandantin trim, të njohur me 
emrin Shpend, e varrosën në Malësinë e Sharrit, në fshatin Selcë e Keqe, 
pranë një xhamije. Edhe pse komandant Shpendi u vra, shokët e tij vazhdonin 
të raportonin te varri i tij detyrat që kryenin në misionet e tyre tepër të 
vështira. Njesitit special që drejtonte iu dha emri "Shpendi", në kujtim të 
tij. Të gjithë specialët veshën bluzat me simbolin UCHK, ku në krahun e 
djathtë shënohej "Njësia Speciale Shpendi". Megjithëse po bëhen dy vjet që 
nga rënia e komandant Shpendit, bashkëluftëtarët e tij dhe të gjithë 
njerëzit që e kanë njohur, të asaj zone, vazhdojnë të flasin për të sikur të 
ishte gjallë, e midis tyre. 

Tubimet për ndër të të rënëve në luftë 

Më 5 maj të vitit 2003, Bardhyl Llagamin e ftuan në Sllupchan, pranë 
Kumanovës, sepse atje do të organizohej një tubim, nga Partia Demokratike 
për Integrim, me rastin e njësimit të 5 majit si Ditë e Dëshmorëve dhe të 
rënëve të Ushtrisë Chlirimtare në Maqedoni. Atje, pas përshëndetjeve të Ali 
Ahmetit, Faslli Veliut (Daja), e të tjerëve, figura të shquara të UCHK-së, 
foli edhe babai i dëshmorit Skerdilaid Llagami, Bardhyli. Të gjithë të 
pranishmit u mrekulluan nga thëniet e tij të matura, ku ndër të tjera citoi: 
"... Ne edhe mund të na vrasin, por nuk mund të na zhdukin. Ne do të 
vazhdojmë të jetojmë përjetësisht në trojet tona". Dy ditë më vonë, në një 
tjetër tubim në Bogovi, vendi ku ka rënë edhe komandant Shpendi, me rastin e 
shkuarjes atje të profesor Bardhylit, babait të tij, pas bashkëluftëtarëve 
fjalën e mori poeti i atyre anëve, Agimi, i cili u shpreh: "Ne nuk do të 
vendosim trandafila mbi varrin e komandant Shpendit, sepse ai ishte më i 
bukur se chdo trëndafil. Ai ka qenë komandanti më i hijshëm që kam njohur 
mbi dhe. Mbi varr do të mbajmë ngritur flamurin shqiptar që na ka lënë ai 
dhe nuk do të harrojmë kurrë porositë e tij". Bashkëluftëtari i komandant 
Shpendit, me emrin "Bejdo", i komunikoi babait të tij, Bardhylit, se dy prej 
shokëve të batalionit, që kishte drejtuar i biri, u kishin lindur djem, të 
cilët ishin pagëzuar njëri me emrin Shpend, e tjetrin Skerdilaid. Ndërkohë, 
edhe në Tiranë shoqata me të njëjtin emër, kërkon të vlerësohet denjësisht 
figura e Skerdilaid Llagamit, ose sich e njohin atyre anëve, komandant 
Shpendi. 


DËSHMORËT E SHQIPËRISË PËR KOSOVËN E TROJET ETNIKE NË MAQEDONI 

Kanë marrë pjesë në luftën e Kosovës, në formacionet e UCHK-së, më shumë se 
100 shqiptarë. Disa prej tyre kanë qenë edhe në postet drejtuese në Shtabin 
e Përgjithshëm, apo dhe në krye të njësive e reparteve. Nga lista e 
publikuar nga UCHK, rezulton se 28 shqiptarë janë dëshmorë të rënë në krye 
të detyrës në luftë me serbët. Dëshmorët janë nga Tropoja, Hasi, Kukësi, por 
edhe nga Tirana, Pogradeci, Kavaja, Berati e Vlora. 

1- Arjan Brahimi nga Shkodra. Rënë më 18 korrik 1998 në Rahovec 
2- Fatmir Dochi nga Tropoja. Rënë më gusht 1998 në Smolnicë (Drechan) 
3- Hazir Malaj mjek nga Tropoja. Rënë më 8 maj 1998 në Qafë Mali 
4- Indrit Cara nga Kavaja. Rënë më 31 mars 1999 në mal të Gallushës, 
Pagarushë 
5- Halil Coka nga Kukësi, banues në Bathore, Tiranë. Rënë më 3 prill 1999 në 
Ratishë, Drechan 
6- Artan Kovachi nga Vlana, Krumë. Rënë në maj 1999 në Pashtrik 
7- Ramë Geca nga Kruma. Rënë në maj 1999 në Pashtrik 
8- Astrit Suli nga Lumasi, Berat. Rënë më 27 maj 1999 në Gorozhup 
9- Xhem Bardhoshi nga Letaj, Krumë. Rënë më 15 maj 1999 në Majën e Zezë, 
Pashtik 
10- B. Brechani nga Markaj, Tropojë. Rënë më 25 maj 1999 në Shkozë, Koshare 
11- Qazim Dautaj nga Tropoja. Rënë në maj 1999 në Shkozë, Koshare 
12- Arif Dautaj nga Tropoja. Rënë në qershor 1999 në Koshare 
13- Besnik Brati nga Golaj, Krumë. Rënë më 26 gusht 1998 në afërsi të 
Godenit 
14- Naim Cema nga Kruma. Rënë më 26 gusht 1998 në afërsi të Godenit 
15- Astrit Prushi nga Qarri, Krumë. Rënë më 26 gusht 1998 në afërsi të 
Godenit 
16- Dine Koleci nga Kishaj, Krumë. Rënë më 2 qershor 1998 në afërsi të 
Godenit 
17- Agim Muja nga Kruma 
18- Hamdi Mula nga Dobruna e Hasit 
19- Xheladin Dautaj nga Golaj, Krumë 
20- Muharrem Dauti nga Zahrishta e Hasit 
21- Adem Mazreku nga Vranishti i Hasit 
22- Xhevat Lleshi nga Kishaj i Hasit 
23- Isa Malaj nga Peraj i Hasit 
24- Enver Vila (nuk dihet nga është). Rënë në vitin 1999 
25- Lefter Bica nga Berati. Rënë në qershor 2001 në Shkup 
26- Skerdilaid Llagami nga Tirana. Rënë më 1 korrik 2001 në Bogovinë, 
Maqedoni 
27- Ndrichim (mbiemri nuk dihet) nga Pogradeci. Rënë në qershor 2001 në 
Shkup 
28- Gusel (mbiemri nuk dihet) nga Vlora. Rënë në qershor 2001 në Shkup

----------


## artur

Falemderit per shkrimin o Kallmet!!!!!!

----------


## Zorraxhiu

I qofte i lehte dheu i Kosoves martire ketyre trimave qe nuk kursyen jeten per lirine e vellezerve te tyre pertej kufirit.
Shpresoj se qeveria e Kosoves nuk do ti harroje keta heronj kur te establohet fondi per pension per familjet e deshmoreve te kombit.

----------


## DriniM

Iu qoftë i lehtë dheu për të cilin dhanë jetën .
Shpresoj se nuk do mbesin gjak humbur !

----------


## Llapi

lavdi deshmoreve te rene per liri, lavdi UÇK-s, respekt dhe mbeshtetje per luftetaret e gjalle.

----------


## bond james

Ju qoftë i lehtë dheu i ATDHEUT gjithëve që dhanë jetën për ATDHE.

----------


## harmonies

*GRATA EORUM UIRTUTEM MEMORIA PROSEQUI QUI PRO PATRIA UITAM PROFUDERUNT*

_"With grateful memory to honor the courage of those who have poured forth (their) lives for (their) fatherland."_

----------


## babadimri

Te na rrojne deshmoret
i qofte i lehte dheu shqiptar ketij deshmori

----------


## Gjallica

> _Postuar më parë nga Kallmeti_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DËSHMORËT E SHQIPËRISË PËR KOSOVËN E TROJET ETNIKE NË MAQEDONI 
> 
> Kanë marrë pjesë në luftën e Kosovës, në formacionet e UCHK-së, më shumë se 
> ...


Haliti me origjin nga Kuksi,rritur dhe jetuar ne Shkoder deri ne vitet 94 me duket,dhe pastaj shperngulet ne Bathore te Tiranes tek te afermit e tij.Ky rridhte nga nje familje e vogel,dhe me shume tradita.Kishte vendosur te shkonte te luftoj ne Kosove kundra serbit,,,dhe keshtu beri se bashku me dy kushurijt e tij niset.Mberrijne se bashku ne Kukes tek te afermit e  tyre.Silleshin e pshtilleshin neper qytet te sepse donin te dinin me shume informacione,asnjeri nuk e dinin qellimin e vizites se tyre,,,
Nderkohe gjat qendrimit ne kukes Haliti shkonte ne xhami dhe i falte te 5 vaktet.Pas 3 ditesh ato nisen per kosove,pa e marr vesh njeri pervec ketyre qe jetonin ne kukes,sepse familjet e tyre i dinin per Greqi.Kalojne ca muaj po sikur atij i ndiente zemra ndonje per ndonje te papritur dhe kthehet ne kukes dhe takon njerzit e tij te aferm,qe kjo njekohesish ishte dhe vizita e fundit e jetes se tij.Vdekja e Halitit i shkatrroi te gjith po me shume prinderit,vellain e vetem,,,,pa permendur 2 kushurijt e tij sa nuk kaluan ne krize.Po tani Haliti perkujtohet me mall dhe plot dhimbje nga familjaret e tij.Kete histori me ka teguar nje mbesa e tij po nuk e mbaj mend te gjithen se historia e ketij nuk ka fund.

I perjetshem qofte kujtimi  i te gjith Deshmoreve qe dhan jeten ne clirimin e Kosoves.

 ^^Gjalica^^

----------


## dini2

te gjithe deshmorve lavdi, se gjaku i tyre eshte peri i cili qepe trojet tona te ndara,dhe prinderve te ketyre trimave ju lumte qe rriten keso trima te rralle.

----------


## Gjallica

Per trimeri shqiptareve nuk jua merr njeri por nje gje me habiste mua. Shqiptaret e Shqiperise mundoheshin tu vinin ne ndihma Kosovareve ato u fshehnin neper shtepiat e kuksjanve.

Trimerite e tyre nuk do vdesin kurre.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

> _Postuar më parë nga ^^Gjalica^^_ 
> *Per trimeri shqiptareve nuk jua merr njeri por nje gje me habiste mua. Shqiptaret e Shqiperise mundoheshin tu vinin ne ndihma Kosovareve ato u fshehnin neper shtepiat e kuksjanve.
> 
> Trimerite e tyre nuk do vdesin kurre..*



dhe kush ishin ATO? Se ne gjuhen shqipe, ATO eshte femerore, dhe eshte normale qe femrat te rrine neper shpi ne kohera lufterash.

Aq me shume qe ne Kosove kane luftuar ata qe kane mundur, jo te gjithe, jo gjithmone, jo gjithku kishin arme dhe mundesi te luftonin.

Lavdi.

----------


## Klevis2000

Keni harruar komadant Hoxhen qe e vrane tani afer me atentat Zotie meshirofte dhe e pergezofte me xhenet.

disa intervista te tij

Eselamu ALEJKUM, PER KOMANDANT HOXHEN, A KA MUNDESI TE RIPERSERITET  
KONFLIKTI NE MAQEDONI. 



Hoxha: 
Nuk besoj se mund te ndodh, e as qe e kerkojme, por nese vjen jemi ketu  
sikur kemi qene cdo here. 
ebu hurejre pyet: 
Kam respekt per komandantin tone me te njohur, pyetja ime do te ishte keshtu  
, akeni pasur mundesi ta mbroni haracinen, amundeni pak me na tregu ne  
lidhje me mbrojtjen e haracines. 



Hoxha: 
Haracinen me ndihmen e Allahut e kemi mbrojte me sukses. Kete e deshmon e  
gjithe bota. Slllavomaqedonasit nuk paten mundesi me u fut ne te edhe pse  
kishin perkrahje nga gjithe blloku sllav. 
Pergaditjet kane qene ne nivel te duhur, njesite e ndryshme ushatrake, kemi  
pas strategji te forte, terenin dhe armatimin e kemi perdor maksimalisht.  
Ajo qe na ka mahnit neve dhe mua si komandant ka qene guximi dhe trimeria e  
disa nga ushtareve tane siq jane: Teli, Arbeni, Beqa etj Allahu I meshirofte  
dhe na takofte ne Firdaus 

ebu sajaf : 
E pershendes komandantin trim hoxhen, Ku keni mare pjese ne luftra qe jane  
zhvillluar jashte maqedonise, cili eshte mendimi juaj per  
islamin(RELIGJIONIN) 



Hoxha: 
Kam qene prej fillimit te luftes se Kosoves 1998; Junik, Gllogjan, Gjocaj,  
Jusic ku jam njoftuar me komandantin Agim Ramadani, Rustim Berisha, Emrush  
Xhemajlin Kompjuterin etj. 
E per Islamin Allahu thot ne Kuran e vetmja fe e pranuar te Allahu eshte  
Islami. 

blerta pyet: 
Selam alejkum, a eshte i knaqur komandant hoxha me marveshjen e ohrid , ae  
perkrah ate marveshje, cili eshte mendimi i tij per partit karieriste pdsh-  
ppd. 



Hoxha: 
Me marveshjen e Ohrit nuk eshte I kenaqur asnje Shqiptare, keto ishin  
mundesit tona me lufte. Tani mbetet politikaneve te realizojne keto te  
drejta ne paqe. Nuk do ta ket lehte PDSH-ja dhe partite tjera te luajne me  
intersat e popullit tone sepse gjaku I shokeve tane deshmoreve na obligon qe  
te mos tolerojme ne te ardhmen manipulime dhe tradhtija ne dam te popullit  
tone. Marveshjen e Ohrit e perkrahim pasi kjo na u imponua prej  
nderkombaetareve. 

Ju falimnderoj gjith atyre qe me pershendeten.we selamun alejkum we  
rahmetullah!

----------


## ocean_wonder

Ata qe vdesin per atdhe jane kryetrimat e Atdheut.Familjet, sidomos femijet e deshmoreve, mendoj se duhet te ndihmohen pa as me te voglen rezerve nga shteti dhe nga shoqeria. Nje femije deshmori sikur... te vrase dhe nje njeri  ( po bej nje krahasim ekstrem,gje qe nuk ndodh dhe mos ndodhte  kurre,per te shprehur ne shkallen siperore respektin per deshmoret,   s'duhet denuar maksimalisht.
  I perjetshem qofte kujtimi i cdo deshmori te Atdheut tone te shtrenjte !

----------


## ocean_wonder

Ata qe vdesin per atdhe jane kryetrimat e Atdheut.Familjet, sidomos femijet e deshmoreve, mendoj se duhet te ndihmohen pa as me te voglen rezerve nga shteti dhe nga shoqeria. Nje femije deshmori, sikur... te vrase dhe nje njeri  ( po bej nje krahasim ekstrem,gje qe nuk ndodh dhe mos ndodhte  kurre,per te shprehur ne shkallen siperore respektin per deshmoret,)   s'duhet denuar maksimalisht.
  I perjetshem qofte kujtimi i cdo deshmori te Atdheut tone te shtrenjte !

----------


## biligoa

Kushtuar 5 deshmoreve shqiptare, te cilet u torturuan dhe u ekzekutuan barbarisht nga
forcat sllavomaqedonase. DESHMORET NUK VDESIN
Udha e mbare, Trim!
TE PESEVE*
Nisu Trim,
capit drejt agut te pergjakur
atje plumbat
shkruajne germa lirie
atje, plumbat grisin heshtjen
vrapo si i ri-si veriu
lufto si plaku.
Trimi im,
perpara ke jeten...ke vdekjen.


Nisu Trim,
drejt lavdise se heshtur
drejt te embelit-hidherakut
a-t-dh-e-u-t.
Ku armet renkojne shqip
ku buzet vjellin hekur
nisu Trim
se nata kemben e theu.

Nisu Trim!
shtij nje pushke edhe per mua,
melcine e nates
copetoje me maje te bajonetes,
flake vdekjen nga supet tane
femijet
jetimet
ne syte e tu te lexojne
himnet e jetes.

Nisu Trim!
buzethare...se shteren burimet
se u dogj u be shkrumb
gruri ne are
se nenat, nenat
nuk flene gjithe naten nga renkimet
per djemte e tyre te vrare...
Nisu Trim
ti je i fundit...
se une,
nuk kam per te te qare

Shko Trimi im!
Te qofte udha e mbare...

----------


## biligoa

Është i Lindur në f.Polican Berat në Shqipëri. I martuar kishte dy Fëmijë djal e vajze. Ishte pjestar I dalluar I njesitit per kryerjen e detyrave speciale BRISKUne Shqiperi, po ashtu edhe ne lufterat ne Kosove dhe ne Presheve. Kulminacioni I trimerise tij arrihet ne luften e 2001-shit Ku si komandant I njesise specialeTeli mbetet legjende e paharruar e kombit shqiptare.Me strategjine dhe shkathtesine qe tregoi ne luftimet neper betejat me te ashpra si ne Sllupcan, Matec dhe Haracine u be I njohur dhe I dashur per te gjitha ata qe ishin bashk me te.Me 7 gusht 2001 u vra ne nje tradheti me pese bashkelutetar me te ngusht te tij ne Gazi Babe Shkup. U varros ne vendlindje ne Berat- Shqiperi

----------


## biligoa

U lind në fshatin Gizavezh të Librazhdit-Shqipëri ku edhe e kreu shkollën fillore, rrjedh nga një familje e vjetër me virtyte të larta kombëtare. Me fillimin e luftës në Maqedoni ai me plot zell bashkangjitet në rradhët e UÇK-së si dhe shumë luftëtarë nga Shqipëria që dhan kontribut të madh e sidomos në fshatrat Sllupçan, Mateç dhe Haraçinë. Edhe ky ishte ushtarë i njësisë së famshme Teli. Vdiq me 07 Gusht 2001 në tradhëtinë e Gazi Babës për të mbetur mungesë e përjetshme e djalit të tij të vetëm. I varrosur në Vendëlindje në f. Gizavezh Librazhd- Shqipëri.

----------


## biligoa

U lind në fshatin Krumë të Hasit-Shqipëri, ku edhe e kreu shkollën fillore që më pas të shpërngulet në Tiranë me çka vazhdon edhe gjimnazin e përgjithshëm, ishte pjestarë i UÇPMB-së ku tregoi guxim të madh si luftëtarë dhe më pas ai u rradhit në UÇK ku veproi në Sllupcan, Matec si dhe në Betejën e ashpër të Haraçinës. Me 7 Gusht 2001 vritet mizorisht si rezultat i tradhëtisë së Gazi Babës së bashku me 5 bashkluftëtarët nga njësia Teli. U varros në varrezat e Tiranës.

----------


## Renea

Lavdi Deshmoreve te Kombit, 
Teli gjithmon dot jesh ne zemren time, strateg , trim , njeri i ndershem dhe SHUUUM i dashur ne mesin e popullates kudo qe ka luftu, te gjith kishim simpati per ket trim deshmor, ra per shqiptari, ra nga tradhtia, i vrar ne gjum, Zoti te shperbleft

----------

